# Cruze color change.......



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

FYI:

2012 Chevrolet Cruze To Lose Black Granite Metallic Color | GM Authority


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

I do wish the 2011 had push to start.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> I do wish the 2011 had push to start.


If you have a stick shift, perhaps you can let someone give you a push start once in a while (kidding).


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

*I Taw I Taw A Cadiwaak !*



jaygeo1 said:


> FYI:
> 
> 2012 Chevrolet Cruze To Lose Black Granite Metallic Color | GM Authority


 I'm gonna say maybe because the marketing dept wants to offer an "elegant" black only on the Buick Verrano when it arrives. Just plain black for a Chebby. Put the metallic on the Buick and call it Stardust Onyx. Put it on the rumoured upcoming smaller Caddy version and call it Black Opulence. Which reminds me of how I was jaw-dropped when I was Google image surfing under Cadillac future models! It looks like my Black Granite LS with a different nose assemply!!!!!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

By the by.... ^^^^^ they call it an "ATS" if you're vunderringg.....


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

And what's that Caddy badge doing on next years Cruze Sport LTD model?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...obviously GM didn't "learn" much from their recent problems, become it's obvious they're _sliding back_ into their old _RE_-*BADGE* and _UP_-*PRICE* marketing _schemes._

...at least FORD learned from their ill-fated *EDSEL* which was referred to as _"...a Mercury "sucking" a lemon..."_ with _upgraded_ seat covers (sound familiar?)!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Figures. I prefer the plain, old 41U gloss black over my metallic black.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Back In Black...*

Has anyone seen a replacement for the black that is being withdrawn? Basic Black or some other color? I know what the announcement said, but wondered if new information had surfaced since.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*PIGMENT shortage-*

This is the last thing the auto industry needs now!

Automakers review car colors because of Japan pigment shortage | detnews.com | The Detroit News


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Personal experience....Imperial Blue Metallic is on delay (possibly up to 4 weeks) as of March 31....I ordered mine on April 2nd. Waiting for any update from my salesman, but I told him to stick with Imperial Blue....no sense in changing colors just to get the car quicker when paying this much $$$!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that's *why* it's called a "*special*" order -- to get it exactly as YOU want it.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

back in 1982, u could not order a canadian pontiac in black.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Figures. I prefer the plain, old 41U gloss black over my metallic black.


Ditto...oh well, at least it will be pretty rare I guess.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

damm.
that cadilacs pretty boss. 
screen kinda reminds me of the Benz C 300's


----------

